# Long term substrate choice



## mlgt (10 Mar 2016)

Wanted to open a can of worms in regards to what peoples choice would be a large low tech tank.

Im thinking of something that will be running for 5+ years. 

I've been running a 350 tank for 6 years solely on play sand. It doesn't have a soil base underneath and when I first started the tank. I simply added filter bacteria and osmocote.

Now I have been toying with something similar to akadama, but also wanted something fairly cost effective. 

Heres the initial scape 6 years ago





1 year later



Then Evolved 



And heres how it is now 
http://postimg.org/image/6fvkt6uc7/

Welcome your thoughts and comments.


----------



## Swordplay (10 Mar 2016)

It's a very nice looking set up. I've used sand for years and have always loved how natural it looks with the browns of the wood and greens of the plants. I'm sure you get a lot of pleasure from it, if it's working and it looks that good don't change a thing.


----------



## Berlioz (10 Mar 2016)

I've been using the same ADA Aquasoil for the past 3 years. It has held its shape and works just fine. I could always add some root tabs or iron bottom, but haven't felt the need.


----------



## Aqua360 (10 Mar 2016)

I have tropical plant substrate. I was under the impression the sphagnum moss and clay would absorb nutrients, making it good long term; if worst came to the worst I'd stick some root tabs in I suppose


----------



## rebel (11 Mar 2016)

I use this one called the 2TONED sub.
http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/show...ed-CO2-Generating-Sub?highlight=co2+substrate

There are reports of it being fine for 10 years. Needs root tabs once in a while.


----------



## mlgt (11 Mar 2016)

Thanks. I was just a touch worried about the build-up I see on the bottom of the substrates.
But besides that the plants are healthy as others have said I can shove a root tab into the substrate to top up the plants.

I guess I was seeking some sense of direction in which would prompt me to rescape as such. Well as the saying goes, if it aint broke.

I will probably tidy up the plants during the easter break and insert some tabs into areas of heavy growth. Then top up fert dosing.


----------



## Nelson (11 Mar 2016)

That brings back memories.

Photo by Eduard.


----------



## mlgt (11 Mar 2016)

Was this when you decided you only liked rocks?  
Thanks for sharing the pic!


----------



## Nelson (11 Mar 2016)

Just not got any wood now .


----------

